# How much weight can pigeons carry?



## arizonadrifter (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, kinda curious on how much weight a pigeon can carry on its back? I heard they have small back pack that go on their backs. So does anyone know that weight they can carry or have designs for these little back packs?


----------



## justin4pcd (Sep 7, 2008)

Why?
That would be kinda mean.


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

There was a news story about the use (and abuse) of racing pigeons to steal diamonds from sites where they were excavated in South Africa and subsequently people shooting them. 
So I suppose they can carry quite a bit of weight but I don't think that would be beneficial in any way to the pigeon involved.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

arizonadrifter said:


> Hey, kinda curious on how much weight a pigeon can carry on its back? I heard they have small back pack that go on their backs. So does anyone know that weight they can carry or have designs for these little back packs?


In WWI they used pigeons to take pictures behind enemy lines.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

More recently, they used cell phone like devices on pigeons to gather air polution data in some large western U.S. cities.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I've also heard of two pigeons being able to carry something as large as a coconut buy using a slig that the both grap onto and then carry the load between them... or was that a swallow... european or african... not sure...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> In WWI they used pigeons to take pictures behind enemy lines.





ZigZagMarquis said:


> More recently, they used cell phone like devices on pigeons to gather air polution data in some large western U.S. cities.


I'm familiar with the 'picture taking' pigeons but had no idea they were also used to gather air pollutuion data. 
Interesting info. Thanks for sharing it with us. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't like the idea of putting anything on a pigeon to carry, however, I guess in the cases where it was helpful in some way, it's not SO bad, but to strap something like that on them just for "kicks and giggles"..........isn't a very good idea, IMO.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Arizonadrifter,

How much weight can a pigeon carry on its back?"

It is an interesting question. Especially when one has a serious end in mind, such as non-abusive scientific research with pigeon-airborne instruments not possible by other means.

I suppose any question like yours must eventually be qualified, at the end.

So when someone asks, how many live goldfish can a person swallow, or how fast can someone run a certain distance, one has to refer to the sports pages or the _Guinness Book of World Records_ or _The Book of Lists_ or _Ripley's Believe It Or Not_ or visit a museum or ask an expert. 

(I once observed a frat guy at St. Mary's University in San Antonio, Texas, break the then Guinness record for live goldfish swallowing. I don't think such a thing would be condoned now, and I don't really know what the point of the whole thing was. Who needs to know half of the stuff we find out in tests on animals? If you don't know if mascara might harm the eyes, stay out of the mascara producing business, or don't wear mascara, or at least have the gumption and courage to try out a potentially harmful on yourself or a voluntary end user, rather than abuse some hapless animal. My opinion). 

Any object strapped to the back would change how streamlined the pigeon was, affect the airflow turbulence. The pigeon would probably not be able to raise his wings to the maximum top of their range (in which the wing tips slap together above him), so the configuration or outline or *shape of the object *strapped to the back might be a factor, along with the weight. Additional turbulence might be an aid or might be a hindrance in specific cases. 

The *distance to be covered* would be a factor. A sprint or a long distance would determine different answers. *Altitude to be achieved* (such as the pigeons' need to fly above enemy fire during past wars) would be a limiting factor.

The time of day would be a factor in some cases. *Air density* is affected by temperature. Denser, cooler air provides more lift. I find this easy to explain and understand if I realize that I can swim and propel myself with my arms more easily in water than I can in air. (However, in free fall from a high altitude I have some control with my outspread arms in air). Test pilots and pilots in general (according to what I have read, not from my experience) like the still air before dawn, before the sun's rays heat the atmosphere and cause additional air currents and turbulence. 

What we already know: heavier, more awkward objects can be carried shorter distances. We merely have to plug in the figures. Assuming that the pigeon to be involved goes along with our wishes, and doesn't decide to opt out for a beer with his buddies and an evening away from the aviary. Like some of the occasional "lost" banded racing pigeons we read about in these forums.

(Disclaimer: I'm not trying to teach anyone stuff which everyone here knows already. I'm simply writing out the answers for myself, which your question raised).

Can anyone think of other pertinent factors or limits to be considered? The physical fitness and durability of the individual pigeon will always be a variable, of course.

Larry


----------

